# Diamond Fork



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

Anybody know if the road up over diamond fork is clear yet? Mostly interested in the section from Strawberry to about the top. Anybody been up there yet? & if the road is clear, how much snow is still left up there? Thanks. blackbear


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

anyone?


----------

